# ACPI failures on FreeBSD 9.1 with UEFI BIOS



## jailed (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello,

I have bought a new computer and installed FreeBSD 9.1

System supports UEFI BIOS.

I can use FreeBSD, I couldn't realize any problem yet, however I get ACPI errors during every boot.


```
ACPI Error: [RAMB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20110527/psargs-392)
acpi0: reservation of 67, 1 (4) failed
ACPI Error: [RAMB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20110527/psargs-392)
acpi0: reservation of 67, 1 (4) failed
ACPI Error: [RAMB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20110527/psargs-392)
acpi0: reservation of 67, 1 (4) failed
```

I wonder if this errors are critical or not. How can I solve these? I've upgraded BIOS and it didn't help me.

Thanks.


----------



## tingo (Jan 14, 2013)

If everything works (including that your machine doesn't get too hot / reboot / etc.) the errors aren't critical.
Unless you want to fix the ACPI implementation or the DSDT you can't solve the problems.
You could always reports the problem to the vendor, and see if they understand what you are talking about ("FreeBSD ???"), and will fix it.


----------

